# Walleye jigging



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me when they start jiging for eyes on lake Erie


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

As soon as they can get boats on the water


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I thought it was usually after ice out was thinking of getting the boat out in a week or so give it a shot


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

They wont be up in the shallows or up on the reefs yet. Try just outside the reefs or anywhere out in front crane creek 18-23fow. Use usual icefishing baits. Hair jigs will catch some but the ice lures will out produce in this cold water


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

if you do mean with hair jigs...I believe when the water temp gets to be 40-42 degrees.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

As a general rule the first week of April it is going pretty good. Of course it depends on the weather leading up to it. It could start a week or so earlier.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

DITTO on what Loomis said. Ice fishing lures in front of crane creek. That area is loaded with walleye in early march. Spoons, swedish pimples and jigging raps. I usually go to hair jigs in April, but I would bet the ice lures would still work then too.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ltroyer said:


> Can anyone tell me when they start jiging for eyes on lake Erie


that is same like ice fishing.when the ice desapier you start fishing with boat,you have to search where the fish will be same like ice serching.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Marblehead can also be great. Jig sonar on the marks as the walleye stage to run up in the Sandusky river. Huge hens.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Going to have to give it a try and see what happens never tried it


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Number one thing not to forget. Safety. I know it's like beating a dead horse. Not much of any help available if something goes wrong. Go through all your equipment. Check bilge if you have live well check all lines ect. Plan for worst and hope for the best! Not trying to deter you it's just the facts bad things can happen in cold water. Stay safe and good luck


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

loomis82 said:


> Number one thing not to forget. Safety. I know it's like beating a dead horse. Not much of any help available if something goes wrong. Go through all your equipment. Check bilge if you have live well check all lines ect. Plan for worst and hope for the best! Not trying to deter you it's just the facts bad things can happen in cold water. Stay safe and good luck


for safety 2 boats should go out and fish togethe and check on each other.
should be standard when you go to ramp and talk to anybody even if you do not know him,tell him we should fish as team for safety,everybody should akcept that.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

My favorite time of the year is the jig bite up on Erie in late march to late April. Just hope for winds to come out a southerly direction. Cause you can catch them 1/4 mile off shore this time of year. You don't have to be right by a reef to enjoy the jig bite. 
Just go out of turtle creek and either go left or right. It normally doesn't matter. The fish are all over the place. From 10' to 15' of water is normally the best for me.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys keep in mind that at this time of year. Life jackets are for body recovery. Be careful!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I love to anchor up on a pod of fish and fish like I was on some ice. Very productive if your on tHe right pod of fish. Later as the water warms I’ll switch to hair jigs.
Anchor or spot lock is the key. Keep that lure in their face. If your electronics has a flasher mode, you can watch them on your screen. Ice fishing from your boat


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Anchoring or using spotlock on a pod of fish works great just don't do it in the middle of the pack. It's sucks when you have 500 boats drifting and 1 guy anchor's up in the middle of it. We do it all the time but if we plan on anchoring we make sure we aren't in the middle of a huge pack. Just stay outside because usually there are plenty there too and less disturbed .


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The fish are moving, the action can be sporadic. Like ice fishing they often come in cycles.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

This thread could be confusing to anyone who does not understand that there are 2 different jigging situations. The early jigging is for large prespawn females in deeper water with ice lures. Later as the water gets up to near spawning temps the shallower water jigging mostly with hair jigs gets real popular. Blade baits will produce in both situations.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Some great info guys didn't realize guys set up right now n fish for eyes like you do for ice fishing.know about hair jigs lol all the more reason to do more fishing


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ltroyer said:


> Some great info guys didn't realize guys set up right now n fish for eyes like you do for ice fishing.know about hair jigs* lol all the more reason to do more fishing*



Pert-near the same principle as jigging vibes & sonars out Berlin, Milton off shore. 
*That's RIGHT after ice out, VERY close to shore, tapping the rocks a coupl'a times, & jerk.*

YOU just wouldn't believe it, even if I showed you some of my friends HOG EYE pictures,,,,, caught From Geneva to Pa line. They were caught while casting a 1/2oz slip egg WAY OUT,,,, & slow dragging worms back in,,, *that's off of shore*.
(Same as what we did at Mosquito Cemetery as kids ;>)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Jigging Pre-spawn females at ice out. Those were the days.... If the water is clear come the last week of March... I love catching eyes but if I can do it jigging, that's the best of all worlds!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Pert-near the same principle as jigging vibes & sonars out Berlin, Milton off shore.
> *That's RIGHT after ice out, VERY close to shore, tapping the rocks a coupl'a times, & jerk.*
> 
> YOU just wouldn't believe it, even if I showed you some of my friends HOG EYE pictures,,,,, caught From Geneva to Pa line. They were caught while casting a 1/2oz slip egg WAY OUT,,,, & slow dragging worms back in,,, *that's off of shore*.
> (Same as what we did at Mosquito Cemetery as kids ;>)


That's really interesting. Were the worms on spinner rigs or a plain hook? Sometimes we forget that fish are only fish and get caught up in fancy presentations.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

I really just got into walleye fishing heavy last year. Could anyone please elaborate on walleye jigging. I usually catch eyes when trolling cranks. I know there are more tactics to put eyes in the boat. But I do not know what to do or where to be to get them on a jig. Also I am a huge lipless fan has anyone had any luck with a vib lure? Because landing a hawg on one is one of my goals this year 
Any help from anyone would be great I would like to know what they want and where to go for a couple successful fishing trips both inland and on erie

Thanks for reading. - Kyle


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

After ice off, fish it like ice is still on. As of today the lake is still 95% ice. It’s gonna be awhile.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep. Bladebaits, pimples/spoons.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You basically spot lock or anchor and vertical fish . Like others said . You can even use your ice electronic over the side or stand where you can use your boats graph to mark your lure and fish . 

Once the water temps rise and the fish move up shallow to spawn a slow drift off .5-.9 in 8-14 fow snap jigging heavy hair jigs or blade baits on the bottom will often get all the action ya want . 

Beware tho . Those males are so happy to be caught they can't control their excitement . Lol


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

I have never ice fished but I have vertically jigged brush and bridges targeting crappie can the techniques for that be used for eyes ? I am really trying to figure this out asap


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Kyle Martin said:


> I have never ice fished but I have vertically jigged brush and bridges targeting crappie can the techniques for that be used for eyes ? I am really trying to figure this out asap


Type in Lake Erie jig fishing for walleye on you tube and you can see how people do it.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Cool and thank you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> My favorite time of the year is the jig bite up on Erie in late march to late April. Just hope for winds to come out a southerly direction. Cause you can catch them 1/4 mile off shore this time of year. You don't have to be right by a reef to enjoy the jig bite.
> Just go out of turtle creek and either go left or right. It normally doesn't matter. The fish are all over the place. From 10' to 15' of water is normally the best for me.


We did it out of Catawba 3rd week of March maybe 4-5 years ago. We went NW a couple miles, ended up in the South pasage drifting 20-25 ft in a(way too fast!) NNE wind towards Catawba/Mouse with about fifty other boats! Crazy fishing(there were small "ice bergs" floating around!) but we sure had fun! Three of us got 8, mostly hogs on medium wt hair jigs tipped with shiners. The drift was fast(too fast for normal blade bait jigging), and you had to leave bails open to let out a lot of line to hit, or even get near bottom-swing casting perpendicular to the wave direction helped get down. Noone was using bags or buckets to slow down so you had to keep constant watch for the other boats coming your way. On a calmer day, we would have all limited!(I saw Mr. Stedke launching with a group at the ramp). Earliest any of us had ever "boat fished" on Erie. Memorable day indeed!! Won't be long now.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kyle Martin said:


> I have never ice fished but I have vertically jigged brush and bridges targeting crappie can the techniques for that be used for eyes?
> I am really trying to figure this out asap


*"Any help from anyone would be great I would like to know what they want and where to go for a couple successful fishing trips both inland and on erie"
*


Hi Kyle. 
After being a youth archery, rifle, pistol instructor for more than 10 years,,,, (ages 6-16) I really enjoy helping out 'NEWBIES',,, especially kids,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,( & freckled Redheaded woman!!! ;>)!
SO,,, Beings you asked so nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I just might be able to help ya a bit.
I can't catch a fish, most of the time,,,, but I do know a million 'good' spots, to try.

Please fill out a tad more of your profile,,, so we kinda know whereabouts you live!?
What lakes you fish? Where you wanna fish?
Off shore,,, or only from a boat?
Do you only have the weekends to fish?
Do you go out after work,,,, fish for 2-3 hrs till dark?
Are you Only a 'weekend worrier'?
etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Like,
IF, you lived KINDA close to Berlin, Milton, or even West Branch,,,, I could give you some exact spots to,,,,, 'check out'?


Carpn;
"Beware tho . Those males are so happy to be caught, they can't control their excitement"
. Lol


lmbo,,,, exactly what I want to do Jake,,, give him a 'SPOT',,,, where he can GET JIZZZED!!!

Good Times ;>)


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

I do not see any links to update my profile but I live in brimfield Ohio about 5 minutes south of kent I was in a very bad car accident when I was 18 years old and it caused me to have a stroke and left me at 89 lbs after 6 months in the hospital. I have terrible balance problems which makes rough terrain very very difficult for me to stay upright on. I do not work as of now but when my shoulder that I fell and broke in January heals I am going to try to get a job that I can handle 
I really really enjoy spending many hours in a boat fishing I also like to fish from shore on level ground in the spring I have pretty much been a crappie fisherman most of my life. I love me some slabs but a couple years ago I got a little boat . It has a 55 on the transom and a 45 bow mount I generally fish mogadore west branch berlin and milton but last year one of my buddies got a boat and we became regular fishing partners and we probably went to erie over 60-70 times last year where I learned alot about walleye fishing and I absolutely fell in love with catching them. I fished erie for the first time last year for smallmouth with another friend and I will never forget that trip I had so much fun but I would fish every day rain snow shine because I just cannot get enough fishing in to satisfy me. I am always looking for new people to talk to about and go fishing with. I have most of the equipment to fish any lake anytime that it is not feoze. I have never ice fished but mainly because I don’t know to many people with ice equipment. 
I apologize for the lengthy post but I wanted to give you an idea of who I am. I would like to learn more about catching fish at the larger inland lakes like berlin and milton. Or anything to do with fishing because I am pretty much obsessed with it. 
Thanks for reading and I hope to see you on the water this year. -Kyle


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> That's really interesting. *Were the worms on spinner rigs or a plain hook?* *Sometimes we forget that fish are only fish and get caught up in fancy presentations*.



crestliner,,, ( 100% RIGHT ON! ;>)
the worms were on PLAIN HOOKS. If I remember right, 12"-24" of leader behind a slip egg. 
As 'Natural' a presentation as possible. Slow Hop & Stop.
I SEARCHED & SEARCH through the thousands of pictures that I saved, 'just for proof',,,, & for 'visual reminders' to recall all of the TIPS & SPOTS that my friends gave me,,,, BUT
I just can't find the pictures of the HOGS that he caught up Erie EAST off shore.
& Sorry, I can't give you guys exact spot info,,,,,,,, I'll never BURN a friends spot unless I know 100%, that he doesn't care.!

ANOTHER 'plain worm' story,,,,, 
Some of you 'Mosquito guys' might remember when some of our OGF members posted stories
about catching HUNDREDS of Erie size perch below the Skeeter Dam,,, & down the River farther, towards the Mahoning??
Same deal,,, slow dragging 1/4-1/2 worms,,, either on plain hook behind a slip egg, or on plain jighead.

ANOTHER 'plain worm' story,,,,, ( I believe I posted this deal before, right after it happened,, 2-3 years ago. The 'picture' is still burning my brain!!!)
Two of us were down the River,,, below 'A' dam. We were doing the norm, tossing red, orange, green jig heads, with just about every 'RUBBER' product that we had available.
I caught some small smallies & W bass,,,,,, my friend managed to find 1 spot close to the rocks on shore that held 8 HUGE FAT slab Crappies. He caught one right after another. 
BUT, The 'fun' for us was over, way too fast. Our spot quit hitting.
THEN,,,, 2 locals came down the bank. (we could quickly tell,,,,They really knew their stuff!)
They waded out about 2', & started blasting out 1/3 WORM on a plain #6 hook! About 24" up from the hook they had ONE split shot,,, 24" above that, another.(steelhead tactics!)
They cast 45* up river, and let the rig drift down with the current, with the splits tapping the rocks on the bottom. They watched the mono line very intently.
If they seen any type of 'stopping' in the line, they SET THE HOOK!

NOBODY, I know, would believe this without seeing it!!!

One after another, with a 'snag' or two inbetween, they systematically filled their stringers & left with 2 limits! I'd say,,, in less than an hour!
MY FRIEND & I started casting right next to them, using the exact system, with exact timing,,, & all we caught were SNAGS!?????????????? WT',,,,,,,,,,
When I asked them how often they can do this, with just worms (I figured it was just a spring thing???) They told us that they fish the exact same way there, ALL YEAR AROUND!
NOW,
I've been back in that same exact spot & Fishing that same exact way,,,, 3 times since. & I STILL CAN'T produced a fish! GO FIGURE. :<(
I'll be hitting THAT SPOT again,,,,, giving it another go, in 2-3 weeks.
I'll be dragging a 'CHUNK' of worm down NC Dam this weekend,,, IF it ever warms up!

SO,,,, Just say'n,,,
When everything else fails,, go back & 'drag' that same ol' deal,,,, a PLAIN OL' PIECE OF WORM!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kyle Martin said:


> I do not see any links to update my profile but I live in brimfield Ohio about 5 minutes south of kent I was in a very bad car accident when I was 18 years old and it caused me to have a stroke and left me at 89 lbs after 6 months in the hospital. I have terrible balance problems which makes rough terrain very very difficult for me to stay upright on. I do not work as of now but when my shoulder that I fell and broke in January heals I am going to try to get a job that I can handle
> I really really enjoy spending many hours in a boat fishing I also like to fish from shore on level ground in the spring I have pretty much been a crappie fisherman most of my life. I love me some slabs but a couple years ago I got a little boat . It has a 55 on the transom and a 45 bow mount I generally fish mogadore west branch berlin and milton but last year one of my buddies got a boat and we became regular fishing partners and we probably went to erie over 60-70 times last year where I learned alot about walleye fishing and I absolutely fell in love with catching them. I fished erie for the first time last year for smallmouth with another friend and I will never forget that trip I had so much fun but I would fish every day rain snow shine because I just cannot get enough fishing in to satisfy me. I am always looking for new people to talk to about and go fishing with. I have most of the equipment to fish any lake anytime that it is not feoze. I have never ice fished but mainly because I don’t know to many people with ice equipment.
> I apologize for the lengthy post but I wanted to give you an idea of who I am. I would like to learn more about catching fish at the larger inland lakes like berlin and milton. Or anything to do with fishing because I am pretty much obsessed with it.
> Thanks for reading and I hope to see you on the water this year. -Kyle




LMBO,,,, 
Your apologizing for LONG POSTS!???? That's funny,,,, I'm the KING of 'Motor-Mouth' & LONG POSTS! If I don't have a picture (that's worth 1000 words) I end up TYPING A THOUSAND WORDS!!! ;>)
BTW,, 
Your now saying exactly what I was hoping for,,,, something to further understand your 'circumstances'.

Now,,,, I can send you a Private Message (a PM),,,,, & since you have a boat, you'll not NEED to climb banks & stones. Now I can show you the exact spot.
You MIGHT want to follow us around, jigging for ICE OUT EYES,,,, & then later on, cast for brush-pile crappies!?

I'll get back to you later,,, I gotta go,,,,,,,,,,,

If you 'hold' on your name, at the top of the page, you'll get dozens of 'commands' on a pop-up.
Choose your portfolio to change/ add info.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Anyone on here use plastics during the jig bite on Erie? I know that’s mainly how they do it on the Detroit but never really hear or see anyone doin it on Erie. Gonna give it a try this spring. Bought an assortment of AuthentX pulsars and moxi’s with 3/8 and 1/2 oz heads. Definitely did better last year using Captain Jays blade baits than we did with hair jigs. Just another technique we’re wanting to try.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Kyle Martin said:


> I do not see any links to update my profile but I live in brimfield Ohio about 5 minutes south of kent I was in a very bad car accident when I was 18 years old and it caused me to have a stroke and left me at 89 lbs after 6 months in the hospital. I have terrible balance problems which makes rough terrain very very difficult for me to stay upright on. I do not work as of now but when my shoulder that I fell and broke in January heals I am going to try to get a job that I can handle
> I really really enjoy spending many hours in a boat fishing I also like to fish from shore on level ground in the spring I have pretty much been a crappie fisherman most of my life. I love me some slabs but a couple years ago I got a little boat . It has a 55 on the transom and a 45 bow mount I generally fish mogadore west branch berlin and milton but last year one of my buddies got a boat and we became regular fishing partners and we probably went to erie over 60-70 times last year where I learned alot about walleye fishing and I absolutely fell in love with catching them. I fished erie for the first time last year for smallmouth with another friend and I will never forget that trip I had so much fun but I would fish every day rain snow shine because I just cannot get enough fishing in to satisfy me. I am always looking for new people to talk to about and go fishing with. I have most of the equipment to fish any lake anytime that it is not feoze. I have never ice fished but mainly because I don’t know to many people with ice equipment.
> I apologize for the lengthy post but I wanted to give you an idea of who I am. I would like to learn more about catching fish at the larger inland lakes like berlin and milton. Or anything to do with fishing because I am pretty much obsessed with it.
> Thanks for reading and I hope to see you on the water this year. -Kyle


Kyle, 
You are welcome to Fish with me anytime buddy. I, as you, can’t get enough fishing in. It has been an addiction since I was 10 years old. I go at a moments notice and I also ice fish. I can teach you a lot if you would like the knowledge. I’ll pm you my number and we can go jig up some eyes here real soon.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone on here use plastics during the jig bite on Erie? I know that’s mainly how they do it on the Detroit but never really hear or see anyone doin it on Erie. Gonna give it a try this spring. Bought an assortment of AuthentX pulsars and moxi’s with 3/8 and 1/2 oz heads. Definitely did better last year using Captain Jays blade baits than we did with hair jigs. Just another technique we’re wanting to try.


Yup, I do well on 4-5” swim baits. From ice out till ice up. You can cast and troll them all year long


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone on here use plastics during the jig bite on Erie? I know that’s mainly how they do it on the Detroit but never really hear or see anyone doin it on Erie. Gonna give it a try this spring. Bought an assortment of AuthentX pulsars and moxi’s with 3/8 and 1/2 oz heads. Definitely did better last year using Captain Jays blade baits than we did with hair jigs. Just another technique we’re wanting to try.


last year out of turtle creek my buddy and I were casting big joshie swim baits, solar flair orange in that muddy water, we did pretty good, couldn't get them going on blades.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was you swimming them or jigging them?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> We did it out of Catawba 3rd week of March maybe 4-5 years ago. We went NW a couple miles, ended up in the South pasage drifting 20-25 ft in a(way too fast!) NNE wind towards Catawba/Mouse with about fifty other boats! Crazy fishing(there were small "ice bergs" floating around!) but we sure had fun! Three of us got 8, mostly hogs on medium wt hair jigs tipped with shiners. The drift was fast(too fast for normal blade bait jigging), and you had to leave bails open to let out a lot of line to hit, or even get near bottom-swing casting perpendicular to the wave direction helped get down. Noone was using bags or buckets to slow down so you had to keep constant watch for the other boats coming your way. On a calmer day, we would have all limited!(I saw Mr. Stedke launching with a group at the ramp). Earliest any of us had ever "boat fished" on Erie. Memorable day indeed!! Won't be long now.


My tournament partner and I got on that bite one time prefishing for a tournament up there. Just about the same place you were at. There were about 50 boats in the area as well. You could see where the big fish were moving in. Cause you would see boat after boat get hooked up with a fish until they moved in to our area. Then we would hook up. It was a blast. Catching 8 lb females like that. 
What was funny is that we were pretty new to that kind of fishing over in that area of the lake. So we thought that was going to be a great place for the tourney the next day. lol
Well there were no fish or boats to be seen the next day in the tournament. We tried it for a few hours but didn't catch one fish. lol It is for sure a hit or miss thing. That was back in maybe the late 90's.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Kyle,,, Do you know how to receive/open & pass a PM message here?

if so,,, send me a PM, & I'll pass you some map shots.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Kyle,
> You are welcome to Fish with me anytime buddy. I, as you, can’t get enough fishing in. It has been an addiction since I was 10 years old. I go at a moments notice and I also ice fish. I can teach you a lot if you would like the knowledge. I’ll pm you my number and we can go jig up some eyes here real soon.


 Sounds great buddy I would pm you but I am not sure how to do it lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kyle Martin said:


> Sounds great buddy *I would pm you but I am not sure how to do it lo*l


On a desktop, or laptop,,,,'LEFT CLICK' on the person's name & the commands will appear. Choose 'Start a conversation'. 
Also, at the top of your page you will see your name. Hold your courser on it and a slew of commands will appear. 
Try them all,,,, see what they do. 

lol,, I KNOW NOTHING about those 'fancyphone' thingies. ;>)

YOU, figure out how to send me a Private Message,,, a PM,,,, & I'll send you back my contact info & some GOOD places to start.

Later


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone on here use plastics during the jig bite on Erie? I know that’s mainly how they do it on the Detroit but never really hear or see anyone doin it on Erie. Gonna give it a try this spring. Bought an assortment of AuthentX pulsars and moxi’s with 3/8 and 1/2 oz heads. Definitely did better last year using Captain Jays blade baits than we did with hair jigs. Just another technique we’re wanting to try.


I use Gulp 3 in. minnow. In 5 to 15 ft of water on a slip bobber . Set bobber near the bottom let waves move your bobber up and down. pull line in a little bit every once and a while.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

How does that work for you? Catch many?


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Gern186 said:


> How does that work for you? Catch many?


first time a friend show me how to, we where fishing along a bank at a near by lake. 6 ft of water , set jig with a gulp on it. Thew it out and let the wind & waves move it up and down. 12 fish in less than 2 hrs. Also saw a guy at mazurik boat ramp using 1/4 oz. rattle traps with a bobber. He told me it work for him.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh I thought you were talking about doing this on lake Erie on a boat...where jig fishing takes place.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Gern186 said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about doing this on lake Erie on a boat...where jig fishing takes place.


I have done this in my boat on Erie. I wrote about my first time doing this and how I learn this.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> My tournament partner and I got on that bite one time prefishing for a tournament up there. Just about the same place you were at. There were about 50 boats in the area as well. You could see where the big fish were moving in. Cause you would see boat after boat get hooked up with a fish until they moved in to our area. Then we would hook up. It was a blast. Catching 8 lb females like that.
> What was funny is that we were pretty new to that kind of fishing over in that area of the lake. So we thought that was going to be a great place for the tourney the next day. lol
> Well there were no fish or boats to be seen the next day in the tournament. We tried it for a few hours but didn't catch one fish. lol It is for sure a hit or miss thing. That was back in maybe the late 90's.


It wasn't that long ago! Like I said it was only 4-5 yrs ago. Those ice-out, March fish in the passage have got to still be "staging" there. Water was in the upper 20's(/water depth) and "maybe" all the baits from 50 boats hitting them in the nose is what started the feeding frenzy we experienced. Seemed every bost was netting during the drifts. All the wave action seemed to "neutralize" the boat movement activity. Some guys were running back up "right through the pack" like they used to do during the weight forward/Erie Dearie days back in the the "old days"('80's and 90's). Didn't seem to matter! You should pm Mr. Stedke to see if this is an "annual" occurance! I bet he's on it now and would be happy to comment on it I'm sure!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

No need to P M me. The big prespawn females are wherever you find them in March. I've caught them good on all 4 sides of the fireing range, N of Kelley's, east of Ballast, W of Green, between Marblehead and Kelley's, in 12' of water off the DB cooling tower, and even in Sandusky Bay. You could say about anyplace W of CP and you wouldn't be too far off.

Going tomorrow and I'm like a kid before Christmas.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

I will be out also on the hunt . The wind is slacking and the skies clearing. Makes for great searching weather ! Feeling optomistic !


----------

